# Mud Season



## tomcat (Feb 9, 2012)

With how precipitation free it has been I can only assume we'll make up for lack of snow with excessive rains during mud season.  My favorite thing living on a dirt road.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

To early to be thinking about mud season!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2012)

We've has a few "mini" mud episodes with the warmups in SoVT as of late. Lately, for our road, it's more the thawing of the road surface vs melting snow.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2012)

Almost wondering if this lack of a good, deep "perma frost" layer forming might actually help decrease mud season a bit, since more depth will be available to help absorb any liquid precip coming as spring arises that typically is??


----------



## tomcat (Feb 9, 2012)

As the daytime temps get above freezing the more bare dirt roads have mini mud episodes up here as well.  We have enough cold for the mud season. We are around a dozen sub zero nights up here already and many single digit nights.   I'm wondering if the frost may be deeper because of lack of deep snow insulating the ground and the late snow coverage.


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 9, 2012)

Always look forward to mud season, who doesn't enjoy hammering through a mud pit? This is one of the best times of year to be riding the KTM.


----------



## tomcat (Feb 10, 2012)

When you see a school bus get stuck on the road you have to travel, you have a hard time with mud season.


----------

